# The real reason to buy a "Big White" Canon lens



## Hardwire (Jun 20, 2013)

So I have been hand holding my 70-200 2.8 and thus the collar was just sitting on my desk...while processing some pictures I had a moment of inspiration as pictured 

(PS crappy picture taken with iphone as I could not be bothered to get the SLR out of the boot of my car to snap this)


----------



## Hardwire (Jun 20, 2013)

PPS, no comments about the cracked wall, that patio door frame was only installed last night.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 20, 2013)

You obviously didn't pay them to cleanup, there's bits of paint/wall all over the ground there 

Seriously (only slightly), that's pretty funny. Thanks!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 20, 2013)

With big soft drinks like these you're at risk of becoming a 'big white' yourself... 8)


----------



## Hardwire (Jun 20, 2013)

OK ok... "we" put the door in, clean up still on-going as will be making good around the new door today.

As for being a big-white myself, already am! (but it was a diet coke if that helps at all lol)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hardwire said:


> OK ok... "we" put the door in, clean up still on-going as will be making good around the new door today.
> 
> As for being a big-white myself, already am! (but it was a diet coke if that helps at all lol)



You should do a photo series. Go around to all the fast food joints and get a soda and put the cups in the ring and take a photo out front showing the establishment. No worse, and probably better, than most other 'modern art', whatever that really is.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 20, 2013)

Hardwire said:


> OK ok... "we" put the door in, clean up still on-going as will be making good around the new door today.
> 
> As for being a big-white myself, already am! (but it was a diet coke if that helps at all lol)



lol ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2013)

Ha ha ha ;D


----------



## bchernicoff (Jun 20, 2013)

I like what appears to be a cardboard box based light shroud around the TV.


----------



## yogi (Jun 21, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Hardwire said:
> 
> 
> > OK ok... "we" put the door in, clean up still on-going as will be making good around the new door today.
> ...



My thoughts also. A cool, original photo. Possible money-making opportunity.


----------



## iaind (Jun 21, 2013)

Maybe after selling them the photos you can upgrade to a tripod with a 'spirit' level for other drinks


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 21, 2013)

iaind said:


> Maybe after selling them the photos you can upgrade to a tripod with a 'spirit' level for other drinks



++


----------



## Hardwire (Jun 22, 2013)

> I like what appears to be a cardboard box based light shroud around the TV.


I have just worked out what you are talking about, turns out it is a temporary reptile vivarium. We are looking after a bearded dragon while the owners are out of the country and their usual one is built into their house...hence the cardboard one 



> My thoughts also. A cool, original photo. Possible money-making opportunity.


Nice idea, I take the time and date stamp on this thread as my idea© 



> Maybe after selling them the photos you can upgrade to a tripod with a 'spirit' level for other drinks


If you look, that tripod has a level and maybe its the effect of "other" drinks that lead me to both finding the concept funny and not bothering to use it 



> ++


++

Gosh you are a critical bunch...its only a bit of light hearted fun


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 22, 2013)

Well I don't reckon I can afford a genuine Canon Lens Collar B(W) to hold my drinks, but pouring a spirit level or two sounds pretty good right about now!

Jim


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jun 22, 2013)

Better lock your door and call your lawyer - Mayor Bloomberg's goon squad is about to arrest you for possession of an illegally large soft drink!


----------



## RGF (Jun 22, 2013)

Why not a beer?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## mfumbesi (Jun 24, 2013)

;D


----------

